# Bubble bar turning white?



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm new to bubble bars, I've only used air stones before so I don't know if this is normal or not.

My bubble bar has been slowly turning white over the course of a week and I don't know why. If anyone has any thoughts I'd appreciate it!

Could this be bad for my fish?


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

calcium? hard water?

my water is hard as a rock, I get similar buildup.


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

streeker02 said:


> calcium? hard water?


I don't have a liquid test kit for water hardness, I've been using old test kit strips (which I first picked up a while ago, I use the API freshwater kit for my regular testing)

According to my test strips, the water isn't terribly hard. It's mid range...

But I've since noticed that my main filter has the same calcium build up on the outflow, and I just noticed today that it's building up on the intake too.

I don't have anything special that would spike the Calcium levels in the tank, the only natural rock is the slate used to anchor down my driftwood (came from the LFS like that), and the 'river pebble' gravel that I have.

Think the peat moss trick in one of the filters would help? I've been reading that it can assist in dropping the hardness + pH


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

personally, I do not mess with the water chemistry. My livestock is happy and I clean the tank weekly, my .02 is don't do anything. But that's just me


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok. All my fishies are doing well, I drip acclimated them all when I first got them, and they've been doing their thing for a good month now.

Could calcium build up cause the cycle to go weird in any way?


----------

